# How are you handling stiff tubes?



## Solaris17 (Jul 10, 2017)

How are you modders dealing with the stiff cables? It is my understanding that you need to use a heatgun to bend them but I am also curious how you are getting them to bend at such nice angles is there a trade secret? Can anyone shed some light on the proper procedure or an ideal method to bend/measure them out?

I have assumed that you would simply make the bend first and make sure the corresponding bend end fits correctly and then simply cut the straight end to proper size. Does this seem kosher?


----------



## Toothless (Jul 10, 2017)

By being stiffer.

Jokes aside, I'd think just measure out before bending.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 11, 2017)

bump


----------



## infrared (Jul 11, 2017)

I need to have a go at this myself at some point. I watched this a while back, it does a good job of explaining/demonstrating. Looks straight forward enough


----------



## jaggerwild (Jul 11, 2017)

Topic says tubes then in your post you mention cables?


----------



## infrared (Jul 11, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> Topic says tubes then in your post you mention cables?


Did you want to try reading the first post? I might be wrong but pretty sure he's on about custom made PSU cables? *shrugs*


----------



## erocker (Jul 11, 2017)

Force them to bend to my will. Mwahahahaha. Really though, that's what I do.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 11, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> How are you modders dealing with the stiff cables? It is my understanding that you need to use a heatgun to bend them



Suggest
wife's hot air hair dryer/ your heatgun on lower setting  using home made Shaped former made from wood heat and zip tie to retain shape

tubes if plastic  " Fill with hot water  then Plug ( do not fill till full leave some air gap ) bend on home made former and zip tie to retain shape ( Not so tight that they restrict future flow) >>>  allow to cool on former" 
works for me


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 14, 2017)

what the hell are your cables made of adamantium ?

iv bent 0 gauge battery cable by hand


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2017)

infrared said:


> Did you want to try reading the first post? I might be wrong but pretty sure he's on about custom made PSU cables? *shrugs*


Think @Solaris17 was asking about rigid water cooling tubing..

Practice, patience, and a heat gun are the keys.

Plenty of guides on YouTube


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 14, 2017)

tubing bender/heatgun and math powerz


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 14, 2017)

infrared said:


> but pretty sure he's on about custom made PSU cables?



nope..atleast theres no mention of PSU cables.


Solaris17 said:


> simply cut the straight end to proper size


id hope he want cutting PSU cables 

i think @Solaris17  typo'd the word "cables" and that tiny word, combined with the rest makes the subject a bit questionable as far as what exactly is being spoken about....but i admit only OP knows fo Sho


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sorry been in TJ middle of the forest for a week. I meant tubes the stiff plastic ones. I’m almost out of reception will check back later thanks!


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 14, 2017)

I totally misread the title.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 14, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> I meant tubes the stiff plastic ones



I "knew" it!

Heat & caution for bending btw


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 14, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> what the hell are your cables made of adamantium ?
> 
> iv bent 0 gauge battery cable by hand




Larger gauges tend to be easier lol


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 14, 2017)

I don't know about you guys, but I don't handle any stiff tubes at all... 


... because I haven't ever done water cooling, of course...


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 14, 2017)

man I must be spent I missed a opportunity for a Penis joke ...
in-reply:with lots of lube


----------



## jaggerwild (Jul 14, 2017)

I watched the same video as someone already posted, I also made sure I had extra tubing. I used the inside tube for bending, and a touch of cooking oil so as to be able to remove the inside tube after bending. Most of my mistakes where for over heating the bends, plus the inside tubing got stuck.


----------



## Basard (Jul 14, 2017)

Bending tubes.... I actually do this sometimes at work when shipping huge lengths of copper tubes.

We have big die rings, you could use a coffee mug or something maybe with heated plastic....  Just don't pull on the tube while you're bending it, maybe wear some gloves--unless you have manly hands.  Heat the tube up with a heat gun for a bit until it's bendy.

I guess the secret is to sort of push the tube around the cylinder you are using.  You don't want to use a wrapping motion... you sort of use your palm more to apply even pressure.  I suppose that with heated plastic it would almost fall into place.  Just don't heat it so much that it folds in on itself....  Floppy is no good.

You could always get a tube bender specifically designed for the job, it would make it a lot easier, but then you gotta spend money.  But with a bender tool, you could keep your hands away from the hot plastic....

You could get some copper tubes... that would look sweet.... Shine em up.... "Nevr-dull" works pretty well.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 14, 2017)

Basard said:


> You could always get a tube bender specifically designed for the job,



Or you can smash up your kids old pram/bike training wheels
remove the solid rubber Tyre
and hacksaw a 120 to 180 degree section or as big as you need  
Clamp it into a small vice and that's a Ghetto pipe former /Tube bender


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 15, 2017)

I used a piece of wood with nails banged in when i did it to some fuel line, It worked OK but there was a "memory effect" so i couldnt get very close to 90 degrees without kinking.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jul 15, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Or you can smash up your kids old pram/bike training wheels
> remove the solid rubber Tyre
> and hacksaw a 120 to 180 degree section or as big as you need
> Clamp it into a small vice and that's a Ghetto pipe former /Tube bender


That's not ghetto, that's pure genius


----------



## PaNiC (Jul 15, 2017)

If you bend something it kinks in and the diameter of the bend is smaller then the straight parts. I recommend you go full mandrel bend and use fittings for the bends. if wanna be like full nerd.








same concept.


----------



## infrared (Jul 18, 2017)

Have you had a go at this yet @Solaris17? When I built my 6700k system I just followed the Jaystwocents video @Norton posted, worked a treat. Athough buy twice the amount of tubing (or more) than you think you'll need if you're doing lots of tight bends, if you mess up a bend there's no saving that bit of tube normally.

Apologies @jaggerwild , totally misunderstood what he was on about


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 18, 2017)

infrared said:


> Have you had a go at this yet @Solaris17? When I built my 6700k system I just followed the Jaystwocents video @Norton posted, worked a treat. Athough buy twice the amount of tubing (or more) than you think you'll need if you're doing lots of tight bends, if you mess up a bend there's no saving that bit of tube normally.
> 
> Apologies @jaggerwild , totally misunderstood what he was on about



Not yet. I need the system first but plan on going full water. I wanted to use the stiff tubes. I might make a project log for it.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 18, 2017)

I was kinda curious of the same. I jeed to do mine one of these days..


----------

